
Startups where multiple founders may not work out as well as just one (think X-Plane by Laminar Research) - amichail

======
danielha
Unless a company will only have one employee forever, there is no knowledge
"specialized" enough. If you are exceptionally skilled in something, you can
find someone who possess what you are lacking. Especially in an investor's
point of view, it might seem dangerous to have a single founder running the
show. You need someone to back you at times, and disagree and say you're doing
it wrong at other times.

Instead of finding exceptions, why not have the statistics work in your favor?

~~~
pixcavator
I think "have the statistics work in your favor" means "be average".

~~~
danielha
I would not run unnecessary risks just to avoid being "average". Would you?

Sometimes being a rebel-without-a-cause isn't the best approach.

~~~
pixcavator
What I meant is that you should base your decisions on your own situation, not
statistics. You are likely to end up average anyway - that's the nature of
statistics. If you don't, that shouldn't bother you..

------
amichail
It seems to me that if a startup requires very specialized knowledge, then one
founder may be better than two or three. An excellent example of this would be
X-Plane by Laminar Research:

http://www.x-plane.com

~~~
amichail
Open source projects such as TeX and TeXmacs also support this view.

